# MES Cold Smoker Attachment; Running Very Hot



## rvachewlover (May 10, 2020)

I've used the cold smoking attachment for the MES 30 before and have started a few fires. Chiefly, when I open the lid or remove the little cap it allows to much oxygen in and thus causing combustion. Is there a way to dial back the power on the cold smoker? Best practices, besides removing the cap/exposing more oxygen? Do I need to sing a lullaby before opening? 

I'll be getting an AMZN (tube or maze suggestion also appreciated) for pellets, however I'm already $125 invested into the attachment.


----------



## R Blum (May 10, 2020)

I use this. It is a variable speed control for a router. Once the cold smoker gets going good I can turn the heating element down. Works great. I think I bought it at Northern Tool.


----------



## rvachewlover (May 10, 2020)

That looks like a good fix! Just ran a couple of handfuls of oak pellets. No combustion because I didn't open it but nasty white smoke with black liquid running down the sides of the attachment and on the roof. Very disappointed with their product 



R Blum said:


> I use this. It is a variable speed control for a router. Once the cold smoker gets going good I can turn the heating element down. Works great. I think I bought it at Northern Tool.
> View attachment 444791


----------

